# Water leak under patio sliding door frame



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

If it was installed with a drain pan the water would drain to the outside.


----------



## jeffmattero76 (Jan 4, 2016)

How does the caulk look at the bottom of the frame on the exterior? How about the sides? You may want to consider removing and replacing that caulk. Just be sure not to interfere with the weep holes.

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Not sure why but it's very rare to ever see a properly installed door.
It might take a whole 10 min. and about $30.00 to do it right.
Your just one of the hundreds of people posting this exact same issue on this and every DIY site.
In the past I've made $1000.00 of dollars going back and fixing this one issue.
Often times it involves having to cut out the subflooring inside, the worst ones it took out the band board and mud sill if it's let go to long.
To fix it right the door needs to come out, there is no just counting on caulking if you want a long term fix.


----------



## RRH (Nov 24, 2016)

Agree with joeC

Time to take it out to really see where the problem is. Anything else you could do would involve caulk and would only be a temp fix.


----------



## measure2cut3 (May 30, 2019)

Not a professional installer by any stretch, but it seems like rain entering at the top and finding it's way down would be a more likely cause then water entering through the outside bottom, as it would take driving rain to push in, unless it is collecting near the corner and the joints are not water tight allowing water to flow by them and wicking under the door tracks into the home. 

OTOH, any moisture landing on the top of the door, if not flashed properly could easily wick down to the interior side. I would try and isolate the exact source of entry before ripping out my door. Maybe a bit of "exploratory" drilling would save some needless pain down the road, as upper flashing would not require the removal of the door.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

The door has to be removed and enough stucco to get a good join to the old house wrap and a good flashing above the door that is behind the paper.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

I'd be checking the floor under the carpet as well for water damage.


----------

